# Grouse & Woodcock



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am starting to get a bit geeked up for the upcoming cast n blast week I take every year in N Michigan. We go up and salmon fish for spawning kings and Grouse/Woodcock hunt every day. The Grouse numbers are on the upswing this year as they have a 29% increase in the count this spring form what I have read, so things should be popping. We hunt the Huron/Manistee forest which is all public and so huge you see no one at all hunting, it is like you have a zillion acres of your own. The ground is fairly flat but hunting is done in a forested area not a field so walking is easier unless you find yourself in a swamp. Hunt the clusters of Pines within the forest for the birds, and you had better be holding a GPS or it could be a cool night for ya.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like a ripping good time! When are you going? I go to Minnesota in the second week of October with a bunch of guys and I'm already counting down the days. We hunt grouse and woodcock in the Chippewa Nat'l Forest and fish for crappie in Kitchie Lake.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes we are planning our trip Oct 14th through the 22nd. I am just getting dreamy eyed about the trip now. Grouse and Salmon grilled every night with a few hundred beers, pull out the potato gun with lighted tracers for some late night action how can life get any better.


----------

